# strange keyboard behaviour

## widu

I just installed gentoo on a new machine, got gnome up and running but the keyboad doesn't behave right:

sometimes (and it's not predictable when - like under heavy cpu-load) a single keypress leads to a lot of input, like i press a single a and i get multiple a's. the machine isn't really usable if it behaves like this.

I only have this problem in X, logged in into a vc everything behaves normal.

Any ideas are really welcome.

edit:

its not a problem of the keyboard (PS2) as I allready tried different ones.

System specs:

gcc 3.3.5+

kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

x86

xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

gnome-2.12

----------

## hermanng

You do not use a KVM switch, do you ?  I had problems for a long time with that, but only under X. Working on the console was fine. I finally ended with two keyboards (and two mice) for my two machines. I think its a problem of the X keyboard driver.

Just my 2 (euro-) cents.

----------

## widu

 *hermanng wrote:*   

> You do not use a KVM switch, do you ?  I had problems for a long time with that, but only under X. Working on the console was fine. I finally ended with two keyboards (and two mice) for my two machines. I think its a problem of the X keyboard driver.
> 
> Just my 2 (euro-) cents.

 

no, the machine has got its own keyboard and mouse

----------

## widu

back again, problem still exists.

tried different kernels (2.6.15-gentoo-r1, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5, 2.6.15.1-vanilla). Got no clue what to do.

Well there is one Idea:

the machine is an Athlon64X2,  might that cause the problem? (But actually its an x86 intall)

I don't think so, cause I allready had an ubuntu working without problems on that machine.

----------

## widu

me again. I tried recomiling xorg, recompiling xorg with 02 as the only cflag. no go.

what a pain in the ass.

this should have been a working gentoo ltsp server (and should be workstation as well) , and I've got nearly no time left to set it up. I fear I have to give fedora a try, if I can't get over this problem.

frustrated.

widu

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not an installing gentoo problem.

----------

## Bugs_

hello

brother ..I am with the same problem...but I guess ..this problem is with my clients ...what is your mother board in the client ??...in my clients with the mother board M748mr of the pcchips ...is the only that I have problems ...

you got a good anwser to this question??please "show me the ligth"...  :Very Happy: 

PS: my English is poor ....sorry

----------

## widu

the problem is allready solved for me (sorry i didn't mention it here)

I simply had to enable CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER in the kernel config (though I don't  know why that helps).

The Mobos in the clients are asrock witha via kt chipset.

----------

## pcmaster

I have the same problem after update to gentoo-sources-2.6.17 kernel version.

No problem with previous kernel versions. I have the PM_TIMER activated in kernel config.

```
/usr/src/linux $ cat .config|grep PM_TIMER

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

```

I have an Asus A7N8X deluxe Mobo with last BIOS version (1008). It uses the nForce2 chipset.

The X version installed in my system is xorg-x11-7.1, and i use the xfce-4 desktop manager.

When this issue happens, seems that after press a key in the keyboard, in first instance the letter is not displayed (seems a hung system) but in a few moments (my be a 1/4 sec) the letter is displayed 5 times instead of 1.

----------

## madMAx43v3r

i've exacly the same problem with my athlonX2 and gentoo kernel 2.6.17

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

and i've declared pentium pro as my processor family, i'll try athlon64 with PM_TIMER enabled.

EDIT: that solved the problem for me, THX

madmax

----------

## Dipy74

Hi there, 

I seem to have exactly the same problem, but 

```

cat .config | grep PM_TIMER

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

```

This problem is very annoying, for example, when hitting <ctrl>+w to close a firefox tab and that it closes all tabs, or when hitting F4 to launch a term and you end up with about 40 terms launched (sometimes too many that my computer crashes).

My computer is a SONOMA (centrino) laptop (an Asus W3V) and problems started about two or three weeks ago I would say. If someone can help me and wants more information, just ask.

Thanks

----------

## pcmaster

I'm not sure if this is related to this problem, but i found this error message at X start:

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

>ERROR:          Missing KeyNames section in a Keymap file

>                    Description or keymap not compiled

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

----------

## Bugs_

well boys...

in my configuration 

servidor-lab linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #  cat .config|grep PM_TIMER

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

what I can do too??

somebody knows how I can desable the keyboard repetition to every users??

thanks

----------

## Bugs_

hello brothers

I found the anwser to us questions 

I add into the file

/opt/ltsp-4.2/i386/etc/build_x4_cfg

the line

Option  "XKBdisable" "yes"

in the session of the keyboard configuration...

well if nothing had function on your server ...you can trie ....and if got a good answer of the machine ...post here to confirme the configuration ...  :Very Happy:    my server is 100% now

----------

## pcmaster

 *Bugs_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I add into the file
> 
> /opt/ltsp-4.2/i386/etc/build_x4_cfg
> ...

 

I don't have /opt/ltsp-4.2 directory in my system. I don't have Terminal Server installed, the problem is in the local machine.

I added the line in the keyboard config section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. In one or two minutes i'm unable to confirm if it works, but i don't have the problem with the keyboard while writing this message.

----------

## Bugs_

I guess ..

this also have function in the xorg.conf..

 :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Grrrr.

This has no effect, the prroblem continues.

----------

## pcmaster

SEEMS solved after upgrading to kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bugs_

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

well boys ..

this have function on  my sistem but ...the repetition its ok

this really disable the xkb and my keyboard is abnt (I am from Brasil )....

so the keyboard is not set the layout ...somebody knows how I can solve this problem??

when I put the Option  "XKbdisable" "yes" the configuration of the xkb for my keyboard is not set ...help my please brothers

----------

## pcmaster

Grrrr... 

SEEMS, but not.

The problem continues, but with less frequency.

----------

## Bugs_

this ..I dont know if will give some result ..but some people tell me to trie let the option  APCI  "ON" in the BIOS and disable the mouse ps/2 if you don't is using thtis ...

to my server ..this changes theres no a good answer...    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## chrisstankevitz

This fixed theproblem for me:

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

